# Getting on the local IATSE work over list



## Jemplayer (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm movng to Austin, TX in next month and on my time off from work I would like to get involved with the local scene. My thinking is that the IATSE's work over list would be a good place to start, as it would be more of a show up move some heavy equipment and roll up cables for one show verse 2+ weeks of rehersal. Which I can't do with my working off shore. 

Hey no delusions here I know I will be at the bottom of the barrel, but I work hard and don't talk back, and it would be a good way to meet people and stuff. 

The local's web site http://www.iatse205.org/ ask for a resume for first timers for thier work over list and I want some advise on what employers are looking for, as I don't think they want the standard resume that they made me make in school. I'm guessing shows and poistions? 

What about putting my current job as an unlicensed engineer on a crew boat on the resume. While not directly related I am a certified OSHA advnced rigger, CPR certified, and have my own hard hat, steel toes, and tools. I'm also responsible for getting groceries for the week and making sure everythign stays kosher with anything mechanical and electonic or have the ability to tell the captian that this is beyond my level and we need a mechanic.

Thoughts, your experiance, what do you look for when hiring?
Thanks


----------



## koncept (Jul 12, 2005)

Personaly, I think the OSHA Advanced Rigger would be a good thing to put on there, but I have no clue at all.


----------



## MSwan (Jul 13, 2005)

Check out my site :
homepage.mac.com/michaelswan
the theatre standard format is there, though a bit long as I don't have the one page limit there. List things like OSHA rigger under special skills. When listing special skills start with you strongest and work towards your weakest.The hard hat will proably not be needed and the steel toes, tools are assumed. If you list rigger you should have a full body harness and fall arrest laynard as well as a 100' rope. You may at some point be asked to rig in a coliseum in which case you will need to be able to pull up 80'+ of one or two ton motor chain several times and make the connection laying on your stomach on top of a beam that blocks your view of the connection. Most locals will call anyone who looks good on paper in at least once and if no one dies you wil proably get called again though youyr name will be at the bottom of the list of people they call. If the local uses lettered lists you move between the lists based on how many calls you take. Every three "yes"es moves you up one list and every three "no"s moves you down one list 'A' list gets called everytime 'Z' list only gets called when the Olympics are in town.

Member IATSE local 635


----------



## Jemplayer (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmm, my idea of rigging and the theater idea of rigging are two diffrent things. 
I know how to work around cranes and the signels they use. How to keep my fingers out of pinch points and put slings around slippery pipe in 6ft seas. kepping out fo the way of crane operators hell bent on killing you. Stuff like that. 

While I don't have a problem working up in the rafters, I don't have that experiance. Maybe putting rigger on my resume would not be a good thing, don't want to give the wrong impresion.


----------



## soundman (Jul 13, 2005)

I would put it down, but as a side note include that its in a differnt field. I eamilaed my info and ledt several messages on my locals machine and still have yet to hear back.


----------

